# Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?



## OrcaKillerforelle (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
ich habe mir vor kurzem ein kleines Kajütboot gekauft und möchte nun gern auf der Treene bei Friedrichstadt in Schleswig Holstein angeln gehen. Die Treene ist durchschnittlich 3 Meter tief.

Ich habe keine großen Experimente vor (Norwegen 200 m Tiefe oder so) würde gern ein Fishfinder kaufen, der günstig, portabel und trotzdem alle wichtigen Details anzeigt.
Kann mir bitte einer helfen, die richtige Wahl zu treffen, oder verkauft einer vielleicht sogar einen gebrauchten???|kopfkrat

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Nordisch555 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*

Guten Tag


Ich kann Dir ein gebrauchtes 2 Jahre altes Lowrance X-87 anbieten mit Koffer, Saugnapfhalter, Displayabdeckung, auch das Anbaukit für die Festinstallation des Gebers (Schwinger) und deutscher Bedienungsanleitung für:

125 €(+Versand(ca. 10€)). 

(Das Echolot ist glaube vergleichbar mit dem Eagle Fischmark 320 )

Ob dir das genügt, weiß ich nicht.

Du kannst du ja noch mal die andere im Forum fragen, ob das vom Preis und den Eigenschaften in Ordnung ist.

Bei *x-135 ausreichend für Norwegen bis 200 m Tiefe? *wurde schon etwas über das Lot X-87 geschrieben.


 Hier eine Produktbeschreibung, die ich von einer Anbieterseite kopiert habe.







*LOWRANCE X-87 *






Erfüllt nahezu alle Ansprüche des modernen Anglers. Wird mit Schwinger HS-WSDX mit Temperatur geliefert.
200 kHz, Bilschirm 4" diagonal, 320 x 320 Pixel Film SuperTwist Display und 1500 Watt Sendeleistung (Spitze) sind nur einige überzeugende Attribute dieses Echolotes.




Die extreme Auflösung des Displays, das nahezu unter allen Lichtverhältnissen und durch zustellbare Beleuchtung für den Nachtgebrauch, abgelesen werden kann, begeistert auf den ersten Blick.


Extra breiter, teilbarer Bildschirm mit Zoom-Funktionen.


In der geteilten Bildschirmeinstellung auf dem exta breiten Display, erhalten Sie auf der linken Bildschirmhälfte außergewöhnliche vergrößerte Auflösungen, die den Gewässerboden in 2-facher oder 4-facher Größe ohne Unterbrechungen mitziehen. Auf der rechten Bildschirmhälfte haben Sie dann den gesamten Bereich von der Wasseroberfläche bis zum Gewässerboden.


Durch die GRAYLINE(R), die als Bodentrennung arbeitet, können Fische, die fast am Boden stehen, bzw. Bewuchs, getrennt vom Bodensignal sichtbar gemacht werden. Die Grayline ist jetzt mit 10 Graustufen ausgestattet. Dadurch erscheint die Bodenstruktur fast plastisch. Über die neue Funktion FishReveal(TM) wird Fisch in den Planktonzonen und im Bewuchs sichtbar.


Das lexible Programm des Gerätes erlaubt ein schnelles und bequemes Wechseln von der Automatikfunktion zu anderen Sonareinstellungen. Durch Drücken der Programmtasten können Sie von der Fish I.D.(TM) in die traditionelle Anzeige (in Form von Sicheln) wechseln. Sie können von ASP(TM) für totale Automatik in die manuelle Funktion umschalten. In der Automatikfunktion stellt das Gerät, je nach Wassertiefe, die Tiefenbereiche, die GRAYLINE(R), die Empfängerempfindlichkeit und die Störunterdrückung, für beste Signale automatisch ein. Sie können aber auch in der manuellen Funktion den für Sie gewünschten Tiefenbereich einstellen.


Durch die extreme Sendeleistung des Schwingers von 1500 Watt (Spitze) das Echolot besonders für das Tiefwasserfischen in den norwegischen Fjorden geeignet. Es können, je nach Schwingersendewinkel, Tiefen bis über 200 m (200 kHz) erreicht werden (abhängig von Wasserkondition, Bodenbeschaffenheit...).


Beim Kauf des Geschwindigkeitssensors SP-X, kann auf dem Bildschirm noch zusätzlich die Bootsgeschwindigkeit und die zurückgelegte Strecke eingeblendet werden. Der Sensor für die Wassertemperatur ist bereits im Standardschwinger HST-WSX enthalten.


Memory: Das Gerät behält alle gespeicherten Daten und programmierten Einstellungen. Es startet exakt wieder mit den Einstellungen, mit denen das Gerät abgeschaltet wurde. Alarme, Geschwindigkeits- und Kielabgleich, bleiben erhalten, auch wenn das Gerät von der Stromquelle abgenommen wurde. Eine interne Litium-Batterie hält die Daten für ca. 10 Jahre nach dem letzten Abschalten.


Technische Daten:


- Maße H x B x T mm mit Bügel: 154 x 176 x 75
- Stromversorgung: 12 Volt DC
- Bildschirm Film Super-Twist
- Aktive Fläche H x B mm: 85 x 85
- Bildpunkte H x B: 320 x 320
- Frequenz kHz: 200
- Sendeleistung Spitze: 1500 Watt
- Sendeleistung RMS: 187,5 Watt
Funktionen:
- Flachwassermessung ca. 30 cm
- Beleuchtung Keyboard / Display
- Menüs auf dem Bildschirm
- GRAYLINE(TM)
- 10 Graustufen
- Teilbarer Bildschirm
- Fish I.D.(TM)
- Fish Track(TM)
- Fas Track(TM)
- FishReveal(TM)
- Option Geschwindigkeit, Log nur bei Kauf des Geschwindigkeitssensors SP-X oder ST-TX für Spiegelheckmontage
- Wassertemperatur über Standardschwinger
- Anschluss zweier weiterer Temperatursensoren
- Tiefenbereiche automatisch (13 Bereiche) / Achtung: Die angegebenen Tiefenbereiche sind nicht unbedingt erreichbare Wassertiefen. Die erreichbare Wassertiefe ist abhängig von der Wasserkondition, der Bodenbeschaffenheit, dem Schwingersendewinkel, Qualität der Schwingerinstallation u.s.w.
- Automatischer Bodenzoom 2-fach / 4-fach
- Tiefenbereiche manuell (13 Bereiche) (Achtung: siehe Tiefenbereiche automatisch)
- Einstellbare obere/untere Grenze
- Einstellbarer Bildlauf
- Einstellbare Empfindlichkeit
- Stopp-Funktion
- Flachwasseralarm
- Tiefwasseralarm
- Fischalarm
- Zonenalarm
- Memory
- Kieltiefe einstellbar
- Kalibrierung Geschwindigkeit
- Wasserdicht mit Stickstofffüllung
- Deutsche Menüführung


----------



## Frankko (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*

Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche.
Für flache Gewässer habe ich nur den Eagle TriFinder 2 gefunden.
Gruss Frankko


----------



## OrcaKillerforelle (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*

Hi Nordisch555,
das hört sich gut an! Ist denn alles komplett? Oder muß ich noch weiteres Equipment dazu kaufen? (Akku???)
Ist das Gerät portabel? Wie lange dauert der Auf-bzw Abbau? Entschuldige bitte diese unbedarften Fragen, aber ich habe mich noch nicht weiter erkundigen können.
Ich habe aber Interesse an Deinem Echolot.

Oliver


----------



## OrcaKillerforelle (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*

Hi Franko,

wieso hast Du bisher nur den TriFinder gefunden, was ist bei den anderen angebotenen Echoloten aus Deiner Sicht nicht OK? 
Kennst Du den x-87?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Nordisch555 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*



			
				OrcaKillerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nordisch555,
> das hört sich gut an! Ist denn alles komplett? Oder muß ich noch weiteres Equipment dazu kaufen? (Akku???)
> Ist das Gerät portabel? Wie lange dauert der Auf-bzw Abbau? Entschuldige bitte diese unbedarften Fragen, aber ich habe mich noch nicht weiter erkundigen können.
> Ich habe aber Interesse an Deinem Echolot.
> ...


 
Den Akku und das Ladegrät habe ich für mein neues Echolot genommen. (X-136DF für größere Tiefen weil mir das X-87 nicht ausreichend tief ging (max. 160m) ).

Es ist ein portables Echolot:
In dem Koffer kann man einen 12 V GelAkku transportieren.

(Der Akku und das Ladegerät kosten im teuersten Fall 80 € zusammen laut Händler)

bei ebay kommen dich die beiden Sachen zusammen ca: 50€ inklusive Versand und neu

Du nimmst einfach das Echolot mit und drückst den Saugnapf von außen an dein Boot unterhalb der Wasserlinie-
Installation fertig.

Der Saugnapf hält gut auf glatten sauberen Oberflächen.
Er ist aber nichts für hohe Geschwindigkeiten ohne Hilfsmittel.

Einige Leute hier aus dem Forum benutzen Haftcreme für Zähne, um den Saugnapf zu befestiegen und sagen er hält bombenfest auch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Habe es selber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Falls das mit dem Saugnapf nicht bei dir funktioniert, kannst du eine Geberstange nutzen. Günstige gibt es ab 40 € und die teuerste von Tite Lok im teuersten Fall kostet 120€. Die Teuerste bekommst du bei ebay für schon für etwa 90 € inklusive Versand.
Oder man bastelt sich selbst eine. Die kostet, dann meist auch 50€ ist dann aber besser (wenn man es gut anstellt) als die für 120€. (Anregungen gibt es hier im Board) 

Den Trifinder gibt es bei ebay hier für 319€ inklusive Koffer Akku Ladegerät und Saugnapf.

Das ist übrigens der Händler, wo ich mein Echolot(X-87) auch gekauft habe, weil er ca. 100 km von mir weg wohnt (Rostock) und ich somit mein Lot persönlich abholen konnte.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36644&item=4563036813&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kormoranhasser (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Hilfe, welcher Fishfinder ist für mich der richtige?*

hi
ich selber besitze einen günstigen portablen testsieger.
das eagle cuda 168. das kostet heute nur noch zirka170€ und ich erkenne alle details der abbildungen. perfekt für einsteiger. nicht um sonst das beste von 7 echolot-typen


----------

